# Brandungsangeln um Bovbjerg in Dänemark Nordsee



## carpdoc (21. Oktober 2019)

Wer hat tips ,erfahrungen ?


----------



## pikehunter0567 (25. Oktober 2019)

carpdoc schrieb:


> Wer hat tips ,erfahrungen ?


Meine Erfahrungen liegen zwar schon ca 5 Jahre zurück aber als Basis sollte es reichen. Direkt in Bovbjerg habe ich parallel zu den Steinschüttungen geangelt einige Butt und Dorsch gefangen. Einheimische Angler berichteten von gefangenen Wolfsbarschen. Wattwürmer gab es damals bei dem Spar Markt in Vejlby Klit. Direkt in Vejlby Klit habe ich am Strand richtig gut Plattfisch gefangen zeitweise mit Heringsfetzen sogar besser als mit Wattis. Nimm auf jeden Fall kräftiges Gerät mit da oben ist fast immer ne ordentliche Brandung.
Ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig 
Petri 
Ingo


----------



## carpdoc (26. Oktober 2019)

pikehunter0567 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen liegen zwar schon ca 5 Jahre zurück aber als Basis sollte es reichen. Direkt in Bovbjerg habe ich parallel zu den Steinschüttungen geangelt einige Butt und Dorsch gefangen. Einheimische Angler berichteten von gefangenen Wolfsbarschen. Wattwürmer gab es damals bei dem Spar Markt in war das spannend. Direkt in Vejlby Klit habe ich am Strand richtig gut Plattfisch gefangen zeitweise mit Heringsfetzen sogar besser als mit Wattis. Nimm auf jeden Fall kräftiges Gerät mit da oben ist fast immer ne ordentliche Brandung.
> Ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig
> Petri
> Ingo


Vielen dank für die info, möchte ende Mai 2020 dort hin .Oder gibt es aktuel bessere stellen an der Nordsee Küste ?


----------



## jörn (23. Dezember 2019)

Wir waren 2019 im Mai in Vrist. BeimBrandungsangeln Plattfisch und wolfsbarsch. Ab Harboøre hat es viele Molen am Strand bis hoch nach Thyborøn. Wegen zu stärken Wind teilweise nach Thorsminde und an die oddesund Brücke ausgewichen.
Agger Tange Mole habe ich leider verpennt aber steht noch auf der Liste 
Als Einsteiger würde ich behaupten im Mai kann man fast nichts falsch machen. Haben ja viele Fischarten Saison.
Wattis kenne ich nur ne Box in Harboøre. 


			https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/img_5688-png.324460/
		


Grüße


----------



## carpdoc (25. Dezember 2019)

Danke Jörn , für die info ,


----------



## astacus (27. Januar 2020)

Moin, moin,

Würmer kann man gut bei Ebbe beim Parkplatz bei der Fabrik graben. Heingsfetzen gingen auch gut und Krallenbleibe sind wichtig.

Bestens
Astacus


----------



## carpdoc (2. April 2020)

okay besten Dank


----------



## Surfcast (14. Juni 2020)

@ astacus

War schon ein  paar mal in Vrist, Vjelby & Co. ... welche Fabrik, welcher Parkplatz? Meisnst Du die Stelle Richtung Thyboron an der Windmühle?


----------



## jörn (17. Juni 2020)

Surfcast schrieb:


> @ astacus
> 
> War schon ein  paar mal in Vrist, Vjelby & Co. ... welche Fabrik, welcher Parkplatz? Meisnst Du die Stelle Richtung Thyboron an der Windmühle?



nach Thyborøn fahrend auf der östlichen Seite wo der Limfjord ist. Du siehst die stellen ganz gut im vorbeifahren wenn Ebbe ist. Gibt Mehrere gute Stellen dort und du kannst immer mal wieder auch in kleinen Parkbuchten parken.


----------

